# 2006 Western Motorhome Show



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Did a quick search for the 2006 Western Motorhome show but did not come up with any current posts. Has anything been organised and if so can we add our names to the list?
Brian


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jarcadia,

If you have a look on the rally list at the bottom of the home page and scroll through we are rallying there and already have six booked in,just add your name to the attendee's list on it and then book with Warners the link is there don't forget your £2 club discount just put MHF's in the club section,membership number doesn't apply to us when it asks for it,or book in MMM when you see it advertised in it.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Thanks hymmi 
Thought I had looked everywhere on the site, never occurred to look on Home page. Will book with Warners tomorrow
Jarcadia (Brian)


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

High Brian & Jackie, 
Guess who!

Cannot decided between the Western Motorhome Show and the Balloon Festival in Bristol!

Might even catch up with you in France but not yet sure which dates I am going over.

Talk soon,


----------



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

*western show at Malvern*

Hi All. Decided to come along to the Malvern show, and always like to save a few bob, so we will be joining the half dozen or so already booked in. 
Jean and Peter from Torquay. Oh, I didn't see anything about dogs, but our little poodle will certainly not stay at home without us. See you there.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We would love to attend, but its the same weekend as our own Blue Rodeo................No Contest.


----------

